# Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 power-on issue



## outpaddling (Jun 7, 2020)

Wondering if anyone is using this WiFi chip successfully on 12.1-RELEASE or 11.3-RELEASE.

From messages:

```
Jun  3 14:25:38 manatee kernel: iwn0: <Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200> mem 0xf2400000-0xf2401fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
```
It was working fine for me on older versions on my Lenovo X201, but with both 12.1 and 11.3 it spontaneously shuts off with the following error:

```
May 24 11:57:39 mako kernel: iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
May 24 12:45:07 mako kernel: iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
May 24 12:50:34 mako kernel: iwn0: device timeout
May 24 12:50:34 mako kernel: iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
May 24 12:50:34 mako kernel: iwn0: iwn_hw_init: could not power ON adapter, error 60
May 24 12:50:34 mako kernel: iwn0: iwn_init_locked: could not initialize hardware, error 60
```
A reboot fixes the issue temporarily, but it always shuts down after anywhere from a few minutes to maybe half an hour.  To rule out hardware failure, I installed Debian, which has its own set of problems (trackpad, suspend/resume, etc), but the WiFi worked reliably.

Thanks,

     Jason


----------



## tingo (Jun 20, 2020)

if the laptop has a dedicated (hardware) button for turning on / off wifi, try it first.


----------



## outpaddling (Jun 20, 2020)

It does have a slide switch, but this does not restart the WiFi.  That was the first thing I tried.  The same switch toggles both WiFi and Bluetooth and the Bluetooth interface does respond to it.  Thanks...


----------

